# Freie Buttons



## marion (27. August 2002)

Hallo Freunde
weiß jemand eine Seite wo ich freie Buttons finde ?

Danke im Vorraus
Marion


----------



## ephiance (27. August 2002)

hier


----------



## Sliver (27. August 2002)

Öhm... nebenbei:
Was sind freie Buttons? Oder meint ihr Buttons die man "kostenlos" als PSD-File im Netz bekommt?


----------



## marion (27. August 2002)

Ja richtig kostenlose Buttons , welche ich auch kostenlos
für meine Seiten verwenden kann .


----------



## freekazoid (27. August 2002)

freie buttons … das sind die besten.
die wurden bestimmt artgerecht gehalten


----------



## Mythos007 (27. August 2002)

Quizfrage: Hat das was mit Photoshop zu tun?
Antwort: Nein - hat es nicht ...

Wenn Du wissen möchtest wie Du diese "Buttons"
mit Photoshop erstellst, dann bist Du hier
richtig ... bis dann dann M y t h o s


----------



## marion (28. August 2002)

Schade , das hier nur eine vernünftige Antwort 
gepostet wird , aber dafür bin ich schon dankbar .
Natürlich geht es auch um Photoshop , weil ich mir die Sachen
ansehen will und dann ausprobieren diese selber zu machen .
Aber anscheinend sind hier ja einige Leute eher in der Lage 
etwas zu schreiben um einen nicht zu helfen als eine kurze 
Antwort zu mailen .

Marion


----------



## untread (28. August 2002)

És gibt Mengen von Tutorials (Linkliste schauen =) ) wo genau erklärt wird wie man einen button macht(zumindest eine einfach Form)...und nach diesem Schema kannst du dann vielleicht eingenen im Photoshop erstellen...

heisser Tip (nicht nur über Buttons) 

wastedyouth 
ps: einigermaßen gute englisch kentnisse von nöten  sonst


----------

